# Someone has made fake London Underground signs, and whoever did it is a ruddy genius.



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2014)

These are great! 

http://prosign.tumblr.com/post/33766157596/someone-has-made-fake-london-underground-signs-and


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 22, 2014)

Hilarious!


----------



## Jennywren (Jan 22, 2014)

Really made me smile


----------



## Copepod (Jan 22, 2014)

Just hope they made London Underground pasengers smile too


----------



## Northerner (Jan 22, 2014)

Copepod said:


> Just hope they made London Underground pasengers smile too



And hope they didn't confuse the tourists too much!


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 5, 2014)

The one about pouring gravey on the sausage in the drivers compartment & urban solitude !   Very good   A talented person


----------



## Bloden (Feb 8, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> The one about pouring gravey on the sausage in the drivers compartment & urban solitude !   Very good   A talented person



Yeah, the gravy one made me chuckle. Next time I'm in London, I'll be looking out for them.


----------

